# Chatroom Login



## annadobritt (Jun 14, 2006)

Could someone please post the information I need to login to the chatroom using Trillian IRC?
Had a major computer crash and lost everything.

Thanks!


----------



## xmanii (Jun 15, 2006)

Open up Trillian, connections (top left), manage my connections, add a new connection, choose IRC, then: 
server alias: make a name, Psionics will work;
where it says irc.trillian.com::6667 : type in chat.psionics.net:6667
nickname: your nick 
username: anything you want to put in here
user info: anything you want to put in here

Lemme know if you have anymore issues.


----------



## annadobritt (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks, xmanii.


----------

